# just got the peticure



## GSDGIRLS (Jan 7, 2002)

hi all,i just got the peticure last week and i have used it twice and i have to say it is great!!i bought the peticure power kit for 59.99 plus shipping. i think the one thats a little cheaper would work good also for german shepherds.i am using it on a german shepherd that doesnt like her nails clipped at all and it went very good both times i have used it.i would write more on it but have to go to work,but for me its worth the money!!it does have a 30 day money back on it also.hope this helps,peggy g


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I was going to ask if anyone has tried this. I've looked at them on eBay, but I am so skeptical about products. Keep us posted on the pros and cons (if there are any).


----------



## GSDGIRLS (Jan 7, 2002)

just wanted to let everybody know this peticure is great!i am doing her nails by my self now,before the peticure it took both me and my hubby and a bag of treats to cut her nails!i will never ever use the old way of clipping the nails..


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Aren't those things great? I had a thread a couple of weeks ago on getting a dremel to do my dog's nails and how great it worked! 

My new puppy was screaming and fighting each time I tried to do his nails. I didn't want to set up a confrontational relationship over nail clipping, so I got a dremel, and now he just lays there and lets me do all his nails without a peep out of him.

Glad the peticure is working so great for you! More people should try it.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I know someone that uses a peticure too. She has a GSD pup (Sirens little sister.) a Bouvier and a Dacshund. She got the "meduim" sized one and LOVES it.


----------



## ks-sunflower (Oct 4, 2008)

I saw that on TV as well ... I also have a local store that has an as see on TV shelf and they have them there I went to that store and took a closer look. its the same thing as a dremel and about the same price depending on what model dremel you get..the pedicure or pedipaws run on reg. batteries and can be pricey in the long run.. you can get a dremel with rechargeable battery pack for about $20 at walmart so that's what I bought and it works great on my other two dogs....my gsd is scared of it but then again he is a big baby about everything so that will take some work on being able to use it on him...


----------

